

Executive charged for leaking iPad to hedge funds - moondistance
http://dealbook.nytimes.com/2011/07/05/executive-pleads-guilty-to-leaking-apple-secrets/

======
buymorechuck
Misleading headline. The employee in question was not an Apple executive or
even an Apple employee. The employee worked for Flextronics.

